# Rod selection for a new Penn Spinfisher 7500



## Surfster (Mar 1, 2013)

Just purchased a new Penn Spinfisher V 7500. Need recommendations/advice on a good 8ft rod for this reel. Planning to use it primarily on the Jetties and sometimes surf (for small Sharks). Budget around $200. Just want something good to match together. Thanks!


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

terez is always a good choice, has plenty of power, with the versitility for multiple types of fishing. i saw a few up at outcast for a great price today!


----------



## Surfster (Mar 1, 2013)

Actually I was thinking of the Terez! Seems like an awesome rod. Thanks for the reply!


----------

